

Can joining a Toastmasters Club help with pitching? - ericthegoodking

I would like to improve my spoken speech!! I was wondering whether joining the local club would help.
Thanks
======
Diamons
I went to toastmasters once. It's weird but I actually enjoy public speaking.
People in my class used to love when I gave a speech but never did I hate
public speaking more than when I went to toastmasters.

Maybe it's just me.

------
chrisc202
I have been to a few Toastmasters with different groups. I really enjoy it.
The people are all pretty positive and friendly. It helped me with my
networking and with public speaking. What area are you looking?

~~~
ericthegoodking
All i want is to improve my presentation and public speaking skills.Usually
sometimes i am a little nervous/shaking/broken voice.

~~~
chrisc202
Toastmasters will help with that. If you need any help finding a toastmasters
or anything else fee free to contact me. chrisc@quakermedia.com

------
codegeek
Yes absolutely. Toastmasters is awesome and totally worth it. It will help you
get over the fear of public speaking, practice actual speech in front of
people and build the confidence you need.

~~~
ericthegoodking
interesting, will try to see which local toastmasters i can join.

